# Knicks Vs. Raptors: February 15th, 2006



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

We will win tonight, with Eddy Curry having a big game.

We have to win sometime, right?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

at









7:30 PM ET Record Streak 
Raptors 20-32 W3 
Knicks 14-37 L10 

Madison Square Garden - New York, NY 
On the MSG Network

Knicks Starting Lineup: ??? ??? ??? ??? and ??? (Not even going to pretend I have a clue here)

Raptors Starting Lineup:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

With 50:3 left in the First Knicks down 30-21.

Bosh has 10, and Mo Pete leads the Raptors with 11.

Qyntel Woods leads the Knicks with 7


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

At the end of One, Raptors up 32-23. Raptors shooting .667 form the field, Knicks .476


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks down 32-26 with 8:47 left in the second. In addition to Woods' 7, Frye now has 6.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Raptors' FG% starting to drop, down to .600

Knicks at .458


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

5:39 left in the half.

Raptors up 38-31.

Mo Pete has 15

Woods' 7 STILL leads the Knicks


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Curry hits, now has 7 as well


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

With about 2 minutes left in the half, Raptors up 46-40.

Mo Pete has 17

Curry now leads the Knicks with 9
Woods and Richardson have 7 apiece


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

34:3 left in the half. Knicks only down 1, 46-45. Foul on Davis


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Robinson hits the first FT, tie game!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And the second!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Peterson hits his 2 FT's. Raptors up 49-47 at the half. The game is definitely winnable


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Oh my God! Eddy Curry has an assist!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm sure he didn't mean it, and that it won't happen again.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

With less than a minute left in the 3rd, Knicks UP by 1, 70-69. And there's a shooting foul on Matt Bonner.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks WIN!!!!!! 98-96


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jamal Crawford hit 2 FT's with 3 seconds left to win it. He ended up with 14 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists though 5 turnovers. Player of the game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks Doghouse watch: DNP's to Ariza, Hardaway, James, Butler. Marbury still out of course.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I cant believe we won a game.....Great game JC, also Curry had one of his best defensive games of the year....4 blocks. :banana:


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Jamal Crawford hit 2 FT's with 3 seconds left to win it. He ended up with 14 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists though 5 turnovers. Player of the game.


No he didn't, he hit like a one handed shot


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> No he didn't, he hit like a one handed shot


Good call. I had a lousy play by play on that one. :banana:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Good call. I had a lousy play by play on that one.


Its ok we'll forgive you lol :tongue:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Jamal Crawford hit 2 FT's with 3 seconds left to win it. He ended up with 14 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists though 5 turnovers. Player of the game.


what kind of a player of the game has 5 TO's?!?!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He was clutch in the end, so they made him potg.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

He hit a jumper from just to the top left of the key.

I don't know how two of you got it wrong.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok who cares....JC hit the game winner...he is potg....let it go.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

that's like 1.2 ast/to ratio


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

SickGame said:


> He hit a jumper from just to the top left of the key.
> 
> I don't know how two of you got it wrong.


It's simple. The play-by-play website listed it as FT's, rather than a shot from the free throw line. Hence the error.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

lol, let's just drop this. game's been over for a day now


----------

